# Feeding horses calf starter...



## lauraetco (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry...I didn't see the horse nutrition category. Can someone move this?


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

If it's a medicated feed it will kill a horse.
I wouldn't take the chance. Even the little bit of medication hung up in the equipment and then falling into a non medicated batch will kill a horse. It's that poisonous. Most horse feeds are made on separate machinery because of this.

No hope for 18 poisoned horses at Fla. stables - NY Daily News


----------



## lauraetco (Sep 14, 2011)

SueNH said:


> If it's a medicated feed it will kill a horse.
> I wouldn't take the chance. Even the little bit of medication hung up in the equipment and then falling into a non medicated batch will kill a horse. It's that poisonous. Most horse feeds are made on separate machinery because of this.
> 
> No hope for 18 poisoned horses at Fla. stables - NY Daily News


Enough said! I won't do it.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

It it quite high protein, and below is a bit from a website describing it, that show some other problems for horses... 
High levels of starch for rumen development.
Quality protein sources, such as lupins, canola meal and soyabean meal.
A gut acidifier to offer protection against E. coli and Salmonella, as well as promote rumen development and improve milk clotting in the intestine.

And 'hot' horses are not at all a problem just for riders - it is a sign of gut problems usually. If horse won't be in hard work, I'd seriously reconsider ANY grain, and sounds like you'd (& your horses of course) would benefit from you learning about horse digestion & feeding. They aren't cows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lauraetco (Sep 14, 2011)

loosie said:


> It it quite high protein, and below is a bit from a website describing it, that show some other problems for horses...
> High levels of starch for rumen development.
> Quality protein sources, such as lupins, canola meal and soyabean meal.
> A gut acidifier to offer protection against E. coli and Salmonella, as well as promote rumen development and improve milk clotting in the intestine.
> ...


Really? I thought horses were cows. Seriously, no need to be rude.

I'm researching the topic now...that's why I'm here. If I didn't care to educated myself, I would have already fed him the calf starter because it's always here on the farm.

He definitely needs something besides hay because, unlike my quarter horse who could get fat from just looking at hay, he's a "hard keeper". It's just the way he is and has always been.

I don't know that he would get "hot" from grain as I've never given it to him. I've just heard, from respected friend's and a feed mill owner, that some horses get "hot" from too much sugar.

I gave him fat and fiber last year and was looking for a new, more convenient place to buy from because I'm no longer working (on maternity leave). The feed mill that I was buying from is located in the same town as my workplace was (40 minutes away).


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If he's at least 5, I like to add Senior feed, about a pound to a pound of oats. Feed twice daily if you can. The Senior contains extra oils and beet pulp. After a week you can increase it to two lbs per feeding along with the oats. My snew kinny arab gained a lot of weight and looked good in about 6 weeks time. Have you had your horses teeth checked for sharp points. This is often the reason horses lose weight in the winter with the coarser hay instead of soft grass.


----------



## turnandburn1 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think your best bet would be to just go buy a nice feed that is made for horses. It also might be best if you just drove the forty minutes to your old feed store that is more horse friendly it sounds like. just ask one of the workers if you can talk to someone that could help you with your specific horse needs to see what feed would be best.(but make sure the person isn't making stuff up just to sell you a high dollar feed)

Also, It is good that you are educating yourself on horse feeding. I bet if you researched even online a little you could find tons of info about horse feeding and such.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

OP...I might suggest a pelleted senior feed. It's very digestible and is usually fine for most horses. An additional vitamin supplement might be needed, but that depends on your horse's needs. Your vet may have a good suggestion for you. There are also dry seniof feeds (without molasses) available.
As others have said, I'd stay way away from any cattle products.
Good luck to you.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I do use Calf-manna for hard keepers, pregnant and lactating mares but only as a supplement added to their grain ration. I wouldn't think you'd want to use it in quantity.

Manna ProÂ® Calf-MannaÂ® Supplement, 10 lb. - Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Actually, a 'calf starter' will not hurt horse. It will not have anything in it like Rumensin. Some calf starters are medicated with a an antibiotic or a medication to prevent coccidiosis (usually something like Corrid), which also will not hurt a horse but is not what i would want to feed long-term.

If it is a medicated calf starter (either an antibiotic or Corrid), I would not feed it. If it is just a high protein feed to start baby calves on, it will be just fine to feed it as long as your horse does not have metabolic issues. 

Grain products are only harmful to a very small percentage of horses. If your horse is obese, you do not need to feed any grain product to him and only need to make sure he is getting enough Vitamins and Minerals. If he has metabolic issues, you need to feed him only low starch feeds made for horses with metabolic issues. Otherwise, simply ask if this feed is medicated. 

If you can, post a feed tag or ingredient list from this feed.

Calf Manna is an excellent product. It has very high quality protein sources and is very digestible. I used to use it when I was getting orphan foals and horses in very poor condition built up and going on feed good.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

lauraetco said:


> Really? I thought horses were cows. Seriously, no need to be rude.


I wasn't actually being rude, thank you for jumping. Horse's digestion is VERY different to cattle and you obviously didn't know that, to be asking. And I didn't assume you weren't going to do any research, just didn't assume you would either - many don't.



> He definitely needs something besides hay because, unlike my quarter horse who could get fat from just looking at hay, he's a "hard keeper". It's just the way he is and has always been.


It likely isn't 'just the way he is', as in, not some health problem causing it. I'd want to get to look into *why* he's a 'hard keeper', rather than just accepting it. Cereal grain, while traditionally fed to horses isn't generally the best.



> I don't know that he would get "hot" from grain as I've never given it to him. I've just heard, from respected friend's and a feed mill owner, that some horses get "hot" from too much sugar.


Yes, too much sugar/starch, difficult to digest feeds such as most cereal grain, feeding large &/or infrequent meals. Nutritional balance can be the cause of 'hot' - eg magnesium deficiency or K OD. And also too much high energy feed for the amount of exercise the horse is getting.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

This article gives a good run down on the differences between cow and horse feed and names the medications commonly found in cattle feed that are bad for horses.

Feeding Horses Cattle Feed: Just Ruminating | TheHorse.com

just isn't worth the risk.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Calves do not ruminate like mature cattle. They have a rumen, but they are not using it. They digest milk and grain like a calf starter in their simple stomach (the abomasum) and eat and digest feeds much the same as a horse,

A grain / protein mix like a 'calf starter' is kind of a bridge between a predominantly milk diet and a grass / roughage diet that requires rumination. Most calves do not ruminate very well until they are 3-4 months old. At that time, they can do OK without any milk and need less and less grain or calf starter mix. From that time on, they do very well on a forage / roughage only diet. 

So, a calf starter can be eaten and digested very safely by horses. Until a feed is made for a mature ruminating cow, it will not contain anything detrimental to a horse. This is why the feed representative said that other ranchers he knew fed a calf starter to horses. There is no reason not to if it is not medicated with an antibiotic.

I would never feed any horse any feed manufactured or formulated for mature cattle. Mature cattle can utilize non-protein Nitrogen from Urea; They can safely eat cottonseed meal (never recommended for horses) and they can utilize Ionophores like Bovatec and Rumensin. Calves, like horses, should never be fed any of these things. They are only recommended for ruminants that are old enough to be actively ruminating (chewing their cuds). 

I hope this makes sense. Cherie


----------

